# Lecteur DVD Imac Intel: insérer des DVD 8cm de caméra????



## groovyjoh (18 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous!

En tant que converti très récemment au Mac (IMac 24" 2,4ghz...depuis 5jours:le bonheur!), voici une question qui peut paraitre stupide, mais à laquelle je n'ai trouvé aucune réponse sur le forum, ni dans l'aide Mac!

Ayant un camescope numérique utilisant des mini DVD (8cm), *est il possible de les mettre dans le lecteur Slot In du Imac??* 
Je sais que ce type de lecteur est un peu particulier, et je n'aimerais pas me retrouver avec un Dvd bloqué dans le lecteur (comme c'est arrivé à un ami, mais avec un 12cm!:rose

Merci pour vos lumières!


----------



## DarkPeDrO (18 Août 2008)

D'après ce que j'en ai lu c'est très dangereux, cela peut rendre inutilisable ton lecteur CD en abimant la lentille.

Donc si tu peux, utilise un lecteur de CD externe.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> D'après ce que j'en ai lu c'est très dangereux, cela peut rendre inutilisable ton lecteur CD en abimant la lentille.
> 
> Donc si tu peux, utilise un lecteur de CD externe.



Judicieux conseil. Il a existé un temps des adaptateurs pour les CD de 8cm mais les "slot-in de l'époque étaient au format 5,25 standard, et ne fonctionnaient pas forcément comme les actuels sur le plan "mécanisme d'introduction", donc, même si tu en trouves un, il n'est pas certain que ça ne pose pas problème.


----------



## lmmm (18 Août 2008)

pour l avoir essayer au tout debut des camescopes mini dvd au boulot,
le disque est resté coincé dans le imac ..
donc abstiens toi ...


----------



## groovyjoh (21 Août 2008)

Merci pour vos conseils....j'ai bien fait de ne pas tenter

...c'est mal foutu quand même! obligé de repasser par mon PC pour lire les mini DVD!!!
Aller, on va quand même pardonner Apple!


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2008)

Si tu veux vraiment te débarasser de ton PC, tu peux aussi te trouver un lecteur de DVD externe (lecteur à tiroir) pour y lire ces miniDVD...


----------

